# Full size but thin mouse needed



## sakumar79 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,
     I am looking to buy a full size (not compact) mouse which should be as thin as possible. Wired or wireless is okay, but battery life should be good if wireless. Lightweight is preferred. Should be from a decent brand. Price within 1k...

    Saw Portronics iMooze and Amkette Air but dont know about the reputation of the brands with respect to mouse.

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Get this Dragon War ELE-G9 Thor Bluetrack with Marco Funtion Mouse Wired Gaming Mouse - Dragon War : Flipkart.com


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 20, 2015)

[MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION], the mouse does not appear to be thin and it is also exceeding my budget... Please note that I dont need a gaming mouse.

Arun


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Targus AMW063AP-50 Wireless Mouse - Targus : Flipkart.com

Amazon.in: Buy Samsung AA-SM3PWPB-IN Optical Wireless Mouse with USB Nano Receiver Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews & Ratings


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

sakumar79 said:


> [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION], the mouse does not appear to be thin and it is also exceeding my budget... Please note that I dont need a gaming mouse.
> 
> Arun



Dude it is better to invest a couple more bucks. A better quality mouse is what I suggest otherwise look for those elchepo MS mouse.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 21, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], I am confused with the Targus mouse, see

Targus AMW063AP-50 Wireless Mouse - Targus : Flipkart.com

Targus AMW063AP Wireless Mouse - Targus : Flipkart.com

Targus W063 Wireless Mouse - Targus : Flipkart.com

All three seem to be same mouse but price varies from 600 to 850 within Flipkart itself!!! On Amazon it is available for 620...

How about Amazon.in: Buy Targus AMW065US-50 Ultralife Wireless Mouse with Micro SD Reader for Ultrabooks, PCs and Macs Online at Low Prices in India | Targus Reviews & Ratings - Though it is nearly 1100, it is very thin at 2 cm and reviews in general are that it is decent (incl. reviews on Amazon.com).

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

sakumar79 said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], I am confused with the Targus mouse, see
> 
> Targus AMW063AP-50 Wireless Mouse - Targus : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Different sellers, trying to register different products.

That last one looks good.


----------

